# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Çfarë qëllimesh ka qenia njerëzore në këtë planet?

## Lorenc-i

Përshëndetje ! 

Shpesh herë mendoj dhe pothuajse çdo ditë të jetës sime e kaloj duke menduar: A kam unë një qëllim? Po nëse unë kam një qëllim kush është qëllimi im si qenie njerëzore? Kush është qëllimi i qenies njerëzore? Lindin e lindin shumë pyetje të cilat nuk i gjej një përgjigje, sa më shumë filloj mendoj aq më shumë, mendja ime fillon dhe përpunon pyetje të reja pa një përgjigje specifike, duke më intriguar, duke më shmangur dhe duke më ngatërruar në çdo aspekt të përditshmërisë sime. Kush mund të jap mendime rreth disa pyetjeve : 

Kush jemi ne? 

Çfarë qëllimesh kemi në këtë jetë? 

Si do të ishte një shoqëri e mirë?

Morali është ajo që kemi ndërtuar apo është ligj universale? 

Faleminderit !

----------


## kristjan95

Shume pyetje retorike dhe gjithperfshirese.. 
mendoj se pergjigja per kto pyetje mund te merret duke analizuar vetem kohen.dmth. si u krijua gjithcka, hapat e zhvidhimit. etj etj.   pra asht dicka qe smund te marr pergj. te ndare me vije apo te prere me thike. Gjithcka do jete pre e subjektivitetit. Megjithate un po jap mendimin tim
1. Ne jemi njerez, jemi qenie te cilet u krijuan ne menyre misterioze  (nje pikpyetje tjeter)  para miliona vitesh

----------


## kristjan95

2. qellimi i njeriut eshte: te linde, te jetoje dhe te vdese;urse qellimi i njerezimit eshte: ti jape ktij universi "te pajete" sadopak jete dhe gjalleri
3.ne fakt duhet te percaktohet ne fillim koncepti "e mire". Cdo gje qe na ben te lumtur gjithsecilin nga ne eshte e mire. prandaj nje shoqerie te mire i korrespondon lumturia e te gjithe anetareve tte saj. por a eshte e mundur kjo?  sigurisht qe ne kohen dhe kushtet e sotme ku gjithkush mundohet te "ngritet" sa me lart pa i interesuar mirqenia...

----------


## JuliusB

Kujdes ca mendon o njish se kokerr gruri eshte ai, te iken kur nuk e pret. Un kam 1 rregull kur mendoj: nuk ka te verteta (pervec atyre konceptuale apo matematike), nqs nga mendimet arrij ne nje pike
ku mendoj se kam zbuluar nje te vertete, kthehem tek rregulli qe nuk ka te verteta dhe kshu nuk i lejoj te arrijne deri ne perdtshmerine time apo te behen te verteta gerryese.
1. Kush jemi ne ? Kur t plakemi me siguri qe do e kemi nje pergjigjje. Avash avash.
2. Un do e shtroja kshu pyetjen. Me mire me nje qellim te diktuar per secilin njeri (apo edhe per gjithe shoqerine) apo pa nje te tille ?
Pse na duhet nje qellim ?
3. Permireso veten dhe opa shoqeria u be me e mire. Sic thote nje mendimtar : "Ne fillim isha i zgjuar dhe doja te ndryshoja boten, ndersa tani jam i mencur dhe po ndryshoj veten."
4. Per kete te pergjigjet historia. Lexo historine dhe e kupton ca esh morali.

----------

martini1984 (25-05-2015)

----------


## kristjan95

... e te tjereve, ne kohen kur ekziston konkurenca e pandershme, atehere nje shoqerì esht larg te qenit e lumtur e si rrejelloje edhe e mire.
4.Duke marre parasysh qe njerezimi ne fillimet e veta ka lindur e pazhvillur, konceptet e ndershmerise,moralit kane lindur me vone me zhvillimin e saj. Mun te thuhet se morali esht dicka e natyrshme por ne fakt vete morali ndryshon tek persona te ndryshem. Si te na mesojne me te rriturit ashtu na rrenjoset ne tru se duhet te jete,se nje gje eshte e mire apo e keqe...

----------


## kristjan95

...pra morali eshte plotesisht nen ndikimin e shoqerise. ajo ka lindur dhe vjen duke u zhvilluar me vete shoqerine.

----------


## Lorenc-i

Këtu thuhet Filozofi-Psikologji-Sociologji. Pyetjeve të mia si fillim duhet ti kishit bërë analizë nga pikpamja filozofike, psikologjike pastaj sociologjike. Por mesa duket keni dhënë mendime krejtësisht normale si çdokush që do e jepte. Mendova se këtu ekzistojnë njerëz që kanë mbaruar fakultetin në degët sociale. Pyetjet nuk janë bërë me qëllim që të më kthenit një përgjigje ordinere ( të zakonshme). Qëllimi ishte ti futeshit pyetjeve më thellë, të kërkonit arsyet dhe jo përshkrimin. Megjithatë, megjithatë faleminderit për përgjigjet.

----------


## Norça.li

*

Ke te drejte kur thua se pyetjet jane shume te thella dhe kerkojne analize te gjere  te thelle.

Mirepo, nga ana tjeter, shkencat qe i ke permendur, asnjera nga to nuk ta jep dot pergjigjen. Sidomos per dy pyetjet e para. Te cilat jane dhe me kryesoret. *Ne to dhe qendron kyçi i gjithe ceshtjes*: 

Po t'i dinte njerezimi keto eshte me se e sigurte qe nuk do te kishim nje bote te atille cfare  kemi sot.


Nuk po i hyj fare pergjigjes ne pyetje... ndjese.


*

----------


## Lorenc-i

Faleminderit Norça.li

----------


## mesia4ever

> Përshëndetje !
> 
> Kush jemi ne? 
> 
> Çfarë qëllimesh kemi në këtë jetë? 
> 
> Si do të ishte një shoqëri e mirë?
> 
> Morali është ajo që kemi ndërtuar apo është ligj universale? 
> ...


Ne jemi krijesa te krijuara per lavderimin e Peendise.

Qellimi i krijimit te njeriut eshte i sqaruar nga profetet, e ke ne Bibel, vetem hape dhe lexoje.

Nje shoqeri me e mire do te ishte nje shoqeri vlerat e se ciles bazohen ne etiken e krishtere. Historikisht eshte e argumentuar kjo. Sa me shume qe njerezit vendosin vet cka eshte etike e morale e cka jo bota behet nje vend me i keq per te jetuar.

Morali po te ishte i ndertuar atehere nuk do te kishte kuptim. Kush e cakton se cka eshte e moralshme e cka jo, une, ti, shoqeria ne te cilen jetojme?! Ne ateizem kjo eshte kontradikte sepse cka e konsideron ti si gje morale tjetri mund ta konsideroje si jo morale dhe e kunderta. Si mund te jete nje veprim , veper morale p.sh. nese e bejme ne Shqiperi ndersa ne Kine do te ishte jo moral ai gjest.

----------


## Nuh Musa

> Përshëndetje ! 
> 
> Shpesh herë mendoj dhe pothuajse çdo ditë të jetës sime e kaloj duke menduar: A kam unë një qëllim? Po nëse unë kam një qëllim kush është qëllimi im si qenie njerëzore? Kush është qëllimi i qenies njerëzore? Lindin e lindin shumë pyetje të cilat nuk i gjej një përgjigje, sa më shumë filloj mendoj aq më shumë, mendja ime fillon dhe përpunon pyetje të reja pa një përgjigje specifike, duke më intriguar, duke më shmangur dhe duke më ngatërruar në çdo aspekt të përditshmërisë sime. Kush mund të jap mendime rreth disa pyetjeve : 
> 
> Kush jemi ne? 
> 
> Çfarë qëllimesh kemi në këtë jetë? 
> 
> Si do të ishte një shoqëri e mirë?
> ...


Dje u bene dy jave qe nje shok shume i ngushte nderroj jete.....qe nga 01. prilli ishte ne trajtim mjekesore, ju konstantua kancer ne pankreas, dhe praktikisht per tre jave, nga nje burre i shendoshe dhe i rri (51 vjecare) sot me nuk eshte nder ne !

Kush jemi ne ???..........krijesa me e dashur e Krijuesit
Cfare qellimesh kemi ne kete jete ???......ta njohim Krijuesin tone
Si do te ishte nje shoqeri e mire ???...........nje shoqeri qe e adhuron Krijuesin e vet, i cili adhurim nenkupton paqe te pakushtezuar nder njerezit dhe me vetveten, pasiqe pos paqes nuk ka vlere me te madhe per njeriun qe kupton !
Morali eshte ajo qe kemi ndertuar apo eshte ligj universale ???.....moralin NE e kemi ndertuar, gradualisht, dhe e ndertojme edhe me tej.......moralin e trashegojme nga rrethi duke mos e hetuar.........ne qe te gjithe e dijme se cka eshte e moralshme !, nuk ka njeri qe mentalisht eshte i shendoshe, dhe nuk e din se per rrethin ku jeton, cfare eshte e moralshme.....ne kemi probleme me etiken, me te cilen e relativojme moralin !

Deshira me e madhe e shokut tim ne shtratin e vdekjes ishte qe te kish kaluar edhe pakez me shume kohe me dy mbesat e veta (nga 3 vjec).....dy dite para se me vdek, nusja e njerit djal i jep lajmin se pret te linde djal.....

ja pra....keshtu e ka jeta !

tung

----------

mesia4ever (21-05-2015),skender76 (20-05-2015)

----------


## martini1984

> Kujdes ca mendon o njish se kokerr gruri eshte ai, te iken kur nuk e pret. Un kam 1 rregull kur mendoj: nuk ka te verteta (pervec atyre konceptuale apo matematike), nqs nga mendimet arrij ne nje pike
> ku mendoj se kam zbuluar nje te vertete, kthehem tek rregulli qe nuk ka te verteta dhe kshu nuk i lejoj te arrijne deri ne perdtshmerine time apo te behen te verteta gerryese.
> 1. Kush jemi ne ? Kur t plakemi me siguri qe do e kemi nje pergjigjje. Avash avash.
> 2. Un do e shtroja kshu pyetjen. Me mire me nje qellim te diktuar per secilin njeri (apo edhe per gjithe shoqerine) apo pa nje te tille ?
> Pse na duhet nje qellim ?
> 3. Permireso veten dhe opa shoqeria u be me e mire. Sic thote nje mendimtar : "Ne fillim isha i zgjuar dhe doja te ndryshoja boten, ndersa tani jam i mencur dhe po ndryshoj veten."
> 4. Per kete te pergjigjet historia. Lexo historine dhe e kupton ca esh morali.


linda,eca,mbarova!
Allahu e din mas miri apo kryqi!

----------


## user010

> Këtu thuhet Filozofi-Psikologji-Sociologji. Pyetjeve të mia si fillim duhet ti kishit bërë analizë nga pikpamja filozofike, psikologjike pastaj sociologjike. Por mesa duket keni dhënë mendime krejtësisht normale si çdokush që do e jepte. Mendova se këtu ekzistojnë njerëz që kanë mbaruar fakultetin në degët sociale. Pyetjet nuk janë bërë me qëllim që të më kthenit një përgjigje ordinere ( të zakonshme). Qëllimi ishte ti futeshit pyetjeve më thellë, të kërkonit arsyet dhe jo përshkrimin. Megjithatë, megjithatë faleminderit për përgjigjet.


Dhe 5 universitete te kemi mbaruar, prap pytje te kufizuara do marresh se prej njeriut burojn (sado shkoll te kete dhe sa do te "lezetshme" te duken).

Kan filozofuar Athinasit e lasht sa te duash.. nuk them prodhuan plot ide te mira, por prap se prapi te "etur" ngelen, me nje fjale nuk arriten ne nje te realitet i cili vertet e "ngop" shpyrtin/mendjen e robit.

Eshte interesante qe njerzit e thjesht ndjehen (besoj une) me pak te "etur" nga ata qe kerkojn realitetin/driten/diturin tek filozofia *e njerzve*. Differenca (per mendimin tim) eshte se njeriu i thjesht ve me shume ne pune zemren. Pra mbase e verteta (ajo qe me te vertet te "ngop" dhe ju jep kuptim gjerave/jetes) i takon me shume fushes te asaj qe themi shpyrt/zemer (dhe jo aq shume fushes te mendjes/logjikes).

Thjesht mendimi tim personal ky, asgje me teper.

----------


## Norça.li

> Përshëndetje ! 
> 
> 
> 
> Kush jemi ne? 
> 
> Çfarë qëllimesh kemi në këtë jetë? 
> 
> Si do të ishte një shoqëri e mirë?
> ...


Sic e thash nje here me pare, dy pyetjet e para jane pyetjet KYCE. Ne fakt, pyetja e dyte mesohet duke e kuptuar pergjigjen e pyetjes se pare, kurse dy pyetjet e fundit (3 dhe 4) vetekuptohen duke e mesuar te paren.

Me nje fjale, pergjigja kyce eshte neso mesojme "Kush jemi ne?"
Kush jemi ne? e mesojme duke e studjuar evolucionin: funksionin, ligjet... Nuk po flas per evolucionin sipas Darwinit, mqse ai nuk shpjegon asgje ne kete drejtim.
Evolucioni mesohet nga mesimet sekrete/ te fshehta apo, sic thuhet ndryshe, ezoteria. Nga ezoteria e mirefillte, sepse jo cdo gje qe quhet "ezoteri" eshte dhe ezoteri e mirefillte. Ezoteria ne mesohet (ligjerohet) ne asnje fakultet/universitet, keshtuqe, sic thash dhe ne shkrimin e mehershem, eshte e kote te pritet pergjigje nga filozofia, psikologjia, sociologjia... Keto nuk mesohen/ligjerohen, per fat te keq as neper teologji, megjithese Shkrimet e Shenjta kane mjaft permbajtje ezoterike. Ezoterine me origjinale (me te sakte) nga te gjithe religjionet e ka Buddhizmi. Natyrisht qe edhe ne Buddhizem ezoterine e mesojne (studjojne) pjesa elitare (prifterinjte) e jo masa e gjere e besimtareve.

Une nuk pretendoj t'i di te gjitha gjerat, megjithate di mjaft mbi pyetjen e pare: "Kush jam une?". Mirepo, kjo kerkon elaborim te gjate, keshtuqe nuk jane kushtet (nuk kam kohe, as nge e shumecka) per nje gje te tille. E permenda kete vetem sa per te bere me dije se pergjigje ndaj pyetjes "kush jemi ne?" ka. Kurse, sic e permenda, duke e ditur (ne cfaredoqofte mase) "kush jam une?", atehere e di dhe cili eshte caku, qellimi, desitnacioni im (pyetja 2). Natyrisht qe duke e ditur kete, kurse kete duhet ta dijne shume veta, do te kishim dhe shoqeri me te mire. Me nje fjale, mua me duhen dhe bashkenjohes te tjere, ne menyre qe te kemi shoqeri me te mire. Ideale do te kishte qene qe kete ta dijne shumica e njerezve. Vetem me kete rast do te kishim shoqeri te mire (pyetja 3). Kurse, nese zgjidhen keto (1-3), pyetja e katert nuk shtrohet fare, meqenese eshte e vetekuptueshme...


*

----------


## Wrangler

Norça, shpresoj qe te pakten t'i kuptosh vete ato qe shkruan lol

----------


## arbereshi_niko

> Çfarë qëllimesh ka qenia njerëzore në këtë planet?


TE MBIJETOJE! 
TE SHUMOHET!
TE RIKUJTOHET .....!

Pershendetje

----------


## Nuh Musa

> Sic e thash nje here me pare, dy pyetjet e para jane pyetjet KYCE. Ne fakt, pyetja e dyte mesohet duke e kuptuar pergjigjen e pyetjes se pare, kurse dy pyetjet e fundit (3 dhe 4) vetekuptohen duke e mesuar te paren.
> 
> Me nje fjale, pergjigja kyce eshte neso mesojme "Kush jemi ne?"
> Kush jemi ne? e mesojme duke e studjuar evolucionin: funksionin, ligjet... Nuk po flas per evolucionin sipas Darwinit, mqse ai nuk shpjegon asgje ne kete drejtim.
> Evolucioni mesohet nga mesimet sekrete/ te fshehta apo, sic thuhet ndryshe, ezoteria. Nga ezoteria e mirefillte, sepse jo cdo gje qe quhet "ezoteri" eshte dhe ezoteri e mirefillte. Ezoteria ne mesohet (ligjerohet) ne asnje fakultet/universitet, keshtuqe, sic thash dhe ne shkrimin e mehershem, eshte e kote te pritet pergjigje nga filozofia, psikologjia, sociologjia... Keto nuk mesohen/ligjerohen, per fat te keq as neper teologji, megjithese Shkrimet e Shenjta kane mjaft permbajtje ezoterike. Ezoterine me origjinale (me te sakte) nga te gjithe religjionet e ka Buddhizmi. Natyrisht qe edhe ne Buddhizem ezoterine e mesojne (studjojne) pjesa elitare (prifterinjte) e jo masa e gjere e besimtareve.
> 
> Une nuk pretendoj t'i di te gjitha gjerat, megjithate di mjaft mbi pyetjen e pare: "Kush jam une?". Mirepo, kjo kerkon elaborim te gjate, keshtuqe nuk jane kushtet (nuk kam kohe, as nge e shumecka) per nje gje te tille. E permenda kete vetem sa per te bere me dije se pergjigje ndaj pyetjes "kush jemi ne?" ka. Kurse, sic e permenda, duke e ditur (ne cfaredoqofte mase) "kush jam une?", atehere e di dhe cili eshte caku, qellimi, desitnacioni im (pyetja 2). Natyrisht qe duke e ditur kete, kurse kete duhet ta dijne shume veta, do te kishim dhe shoqeri me te mire. Me nje fjale, mua me duhen dhe bashkenjohes te tjere, ne menyre qe te kemi shoqeri me te mire. Ideale do te kishte qene qe kete ta dijne shumica e njerezve. Vetem me kete rast do te kishim shoqeri te mire (pyetja 3). Kurse, nese zgjidhen keto (1-3), pyetja e katert nuk shtrohet fare, meqenese eshte e vetekuptueshme...
> 
> 
> *


Nese argumenton nga kendi me mohimin e ekzistences se nje fuqie mbinatyrore qe eshte pergjegjes per ekzistencen (nese e mohon ZOTIN), atehere kjo qe shkruan nuk ben senz, ngase edhe nese evoulon biologjikisht, ose teknikisht arrijme ta transefrojme "identitetin" ne trup biologjik tjeter, qe faktikisht ta kapercejme "vdekjen" natyrale, prap problemi i pyetjes do te mbetet i njejti !. Arsyeja e ekzistences nuk eshte "perjetesia", ngase kemi te bejme me "perseritje" te nje realiteti deri ne pakufij.....ashtu sic na perseritet edhe realiteti aktuale, me dallimin se na "harxhohet" trupi (deri sa te pushon ora biologjike).....pra, edhe nese kete oren biologjike do ta zgjatnim deri ne pafundesi, ne nuk do ta ndryshonim dot "perseritjen" e realitetit.....täglich grüsst das murmeltier.....timeloop, zeitschleife....kjo nuk perket me aftesine tone per te menduar !, ndryshe do te ishte, po qe se nuk do ta kuptonim realitetin e "perseritjes"....por ne e kuptojme !!!, me kete realitet kemi probleme sa qe ekzistojme si qenie me intelekt. Pikerisht ata qe e kane kuptuar kete problematike, jane munduar te kerkojne pergjigje tjera, dhe kane mbaruar pak a shume ne kete qe ti e permend. Por ne fakt, edhe kjo nuk eshte me shume, se nje konstrukt ku jane perfshire elementet qe i njeh, dhe jane sjelle ne nje ujdi, qe te bejne senz per ti. Perteje kesaje per shembull ekzsiton edhe mundesia e manipulimit me kohen dhe hapesiren, nga aspekti teknik.....kete "realitet" ezoterizmi nuk e njeh (e imagjinon, por nuk ja ka idene si te doremiret, dhe nuk e kupton, ngase eshte nje realitet qe e kemi kuptuar ne kohen moderne).....por edhe nese ne fillojm ta kontrollojme kohen dhe hapesiren, prap do te ngelet pyetja e lartepermendur pa pergjigje !...akoma kemi te bejme me perseritje.......elementen nuk veprojne jashta ligjeve natyrore.....vdekje dhe rringjallje.....ne perseritje !...shpresoj se me kupton !

Cfaredo kahje "ezoterike", cfaredo "shetitje" me mendjen ne cfaredo sfere qofte ajo, nuk e ndryshon realitetin qe e kemi.....ki realitet eshte i kushtezuar me ligjet e natyres, qe i njohim, qofte edhe ata qe nuk i njohim....ata ndoshta do te na bejne te kuptojme dicka me mire, por nuk do ta shmangin "perseritjen"....

Nese argumenton nga kendi i besimit, atehere per kete vlejne te gjithe keto qe i permenda me larte, me dallimin, se "perseritja" aty nuk parashihet, nuk ka perseritje, qe nenkupton nje "realitet" tjeter, jashta ketije qe e njohim....dhe pikerisht ketu eshte atraktiviteti i fese karshi cdo tentimi tjeter per te shpjeguar arsyen e ekzistences se njeriut (mendoj, te intelektit, ngase si trup biologjik jemi thjeshte "kafshe")...bota e amshueshme eshte jashta ketij realiteti. Nese ka nje pyetje qe do te ishte "atraktive" dhe qe do te ja vlente te shqyrtohet, atehere ndoshta ajo, se a eshte ai realitet i perbere nga elementet e ketij realiteti, a kane dicka te perbashket ?....une mendoj se PO...ngase krejt alegorite ne librat e shenjte sillen rreth kesaj mundesie !........e ku eshte ai realitet ???........ndoshta ekziston si "programm"....dhe pret te startohet ???......apo cka nenkuptojme nen "kijametin" ???

tung

----------


## Nuh Musa

> TE MBIJETOJE! 
> TE SHUMOHET!
> TE RIKUJTOHET .....!
> 
> Pershendetje


....ok.....perseritje.....ku mbetet individualizmi ???..........cognito, ergo sum !

tung

----------


## Norça.li

*

O mor' Nuh Musa,

Pasha shpirtin e maces, gjith ate tekst qe e ke shkruar, nuk ke shkruar asgje.

Leri shoku gjerat te cilat nuk i njeh as perafersisht. Shpjegona dicka per ndertimtari apo tregona ndonje perralle me kesulekuqen.

Po te pergjigjem per te vetmen arsye perse ma ke nenvizuar tekstin dhe ke shkruar dicka tjeter. Ne fakt nuk ke shkruar asgje... ke shtype butona shkronjash dhe formuar fjale te cilat nuk i kupton dot as ti vet, e lere me dikush tjeter.

Njeriu duhet t'i kuptoje limitet e veta. Sidomos aty ku eshte i limituar 100%.

Mos ia nxjerr fundin, pash Zotin!


*

----------


## JuliusB

O norçe ku e pe zotin mer burr t shkojm ta shohim dhe ne ?

----------

